# $2 Fluval Edge DIY Mylar Balloon Reflector



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Here's what I did with my Fluval Edge canopy and a balloon and so can you...

Lights: 
- upgraded to LEDs, replacing the Halogen Bulbs.
- took apart an ikea floor lamp and used the socket and cord to zip tie a 10w Coralife mini compact. 

I zip-tied the bulb to the provided canopy like many others have done. I used electrical tape to secure some aluminum foil to the lighting arm where the bulb touches in order to add some heat protection. 

Reflector:
- I took apart a Mylar balloon and turned the hood that came with the aquarium into a giant Mylar reflector. A cheap alternative to maximizing light. The mylar shields the plastic from getting too hot where the bulb touches. The reflector really helps with the compact fluorescent bulb. The angle isn't ideal but there's only so much you can cram under the fluval canopy.

The entire cost of this reflector $2
































































Check out my Fluval Edge Journal


----------



## C2C (Apr 7, 2009)

good idea
i hope that space is enough


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Interesting. Any problems with heat?


----------



## colinlp (Dec 26, 2009)

If you were worried about heat you could stick the mylar to some plastic card or something and mount it so to leave a gap between it and the mesh. I might have a go at that myself.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I haven't had any heat issues. Works well (better with the reflector than without). A fun project to do if you have time.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

Could the same be done with some tin foil instead of the balloon? Or is the balloon more reflective?


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

sugarbyte said:


> Could the same be done with some tin foil instead of the balloon? Or is the balloon more reflective?


Yes, you could use aluminum foil instead. Mylar is actually the name of the plastic film that the balloon is made of, and in this case they've aluminized the plastic to make it reflective as well. The plastic is fairly tough stuff and relatively easy to work with, unlike foil.

Google-fu tells me that the shiny side of aluminum foil is approximately 90% reflective, mylar is approximately 95% reflective, so there is a small difference between the two. Whether that 1/18th increase in reflectivity is important or not is up to you.


----------



## scabskunk (Apr 25, 2011)

so i did that a couple months ago to my 3 gallon tank. after 6months of running looked at light and the Mylar is clear. i saw a couple of tiny flakes of shiny Mylar around tank. looks like humidity and temp dissolve the metal part of the film. just a heads up


----------



## bustah8 (Dec 23, 2010)

I wonder what material or process is involved to adhere the aluminum to the Mylar? If there is some type of glue used, maybe it breaks down over time. They are designed to hold Helium right? I don't know if that has anything to do with it though. I'll bet the thin aluminum gets brittle with expansion and contraction from low levels of heat over a period of time, and slowly loses purchase of the Mylar.


----------



## majstor76 (Jun 11, 2010)

Another option would be to use double sided tape and roll kitchen foil over it. It has a bit better reflectivity and more durable in long term. Mylar will loose its coating over time in heat and moisture


----------



## bustah8 (Dec 23, 2010)

Another option, although a bit more pricey, is Nashua foil tape. It is used primarily for duct work, is water resistant and has a short term temp rating of 200 degrees F. Goes for around $25 a roll of 2 1/2 inch x 60 yards.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

bustah8 said:


> Another option, although a bit more pricey, is Nashua foil tape. It is used primarily for duct work, is water resistant and has a short term temp rating of 200 degrees F. Goes for around $25 a roll of 2 1/2 inch x 60 yards.


There is a Nashua foil tape sold in e-b-a-y for $18 shipped.


----------



## AccidentProne001 (Nov 19, 2011)

what about this kid of tape 

http://3mcollision.com/products/dec...de-conspicuity-marking-983-10-white-1867.html


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

I remember reading just recently that unless a reflector's surface is completely smooth, it doesn't make much of a reflector at all.. the wrinkles/creases throw the light off. I was going to put aluminum foil in my hood until I read that. You'd get extremely similar results from just using a flat white spraypaint.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

I used tin foil... meh. Looked pretty shatty but better than nothing I guess


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Jaguar said:


> I remember reading just recently that unless a reflector's surface is completely smooth, it doesn't make much of a reflector at all.. the wrinkles/creases throw the light off. I was going to put aluminum foil in my hood until I read that. You'd get extremely similar results from just using a flat white spraypaint.


You can do experiments to see if this is true. I did, and found that aluminum foil, even wrinkled, as it usually is, is a great reflector, better than white paint, but not a great deal better. Aluminized mylar was a poor third in my tests. It is hard to understand, perhaps, but excellent reflectivity does not mean a good mirror surface. Excellent reflectivity means 95% of the light hitting the reflector is reflected. A mirror surface means there is very little distortion when using the mirror, but it may reflect only 50% of the light hitting it. Ordinary glass mirrors have poor reflectivity, since there is no reason for them to have good reflectivity. Mylar balloon material also has a good mirror effect, but not generally good reflectivity. Aluminized mylar that has good reflectivity will also have a thick coat of aluminum, otherwise some of the light goes right through the mylar and aluminum. That means it is expensive.


----------



## AccidentProne001 (Nov 19, 2011)

I just bought a cheapo T8 from Home Depot. I liked the idea of the "diamond" fixture and it looks more shiny. Another fixture had a gull wing type of metal reflector, which looked better, but the bulbs were far from the reflector.
The brightest light seemed to come from the $ 18 white skimpy reflector that has the bulbs up close.

I think I'll get another one - 128W of T8 on a 2' tall tank should be able to reach the bottom with a decent amt. of light. 

I tried it with some foil and with mylar, but the white seems just about as good


----------



## AccidentProne001 (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been checking out the reflector a bit more closely.

I put a piece of foil doubled over, as an edge between the two bulbs, and circling under the bulbs.

After tweaking the foil a bit this way and that...


I looked at the reflector with sunglasses on, and squinted eyes to reduce the brightness

The bulbs themselves actually look LESS bright than the foil areas


----------

